# Mowdy S10 questions (and other small baots)



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Howdy Guys,

Im looking to be a boat owner and sell my Hobie outback. I also dont want to break the bank on my first boat. I primarily fish shoalwater bay and the lagoon around the Charlies Baitcamp area (between POC & Seadrift) and just throw controlled decent topwaters. 

ive come across a few used Mowdy S10's and they seem to fill the niche of a small one person (maybe 2 people) boat. whats the word on these?

im going to look at one today that has a poling platform, hydraulic jack plate, step on trim tabs, and a cooler rack/leaning post. These boats are rated for 25HP but this boat has a 2 stroke 40-45 HP on it, is that an issue? it also a 4 blade stainless prop. 


not looking to by immediately, is there any other boats in this category i could/should be looking at?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

The Freedom Chiquita's are a little bigger at 14 feet. They seem to be similar with a little more leg room.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Gotta really like fishing out of that style of boat.

A 16ft RFL or 17ft tunnel vee would be infinitely more versatile.

Of the small skiffs the Chiquita is my favorite. That Mowdy S10 is a novelty one man purpose built buggy....20 to 25 hp is plenty plenty.....i cannot imagine putting more hp on one of those. It is a cool fun ride for one person to be a hard core minimalist on calm days in the flats. Asking it to do anything other than that will be a dissappointment. Forget about trolling motors and aluminum work, multiple coolers, multiple rods, lots of gear etc. Think of it as a powered kayak and bring same amount of gear you can fit in a wade belt.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

really considering the Chiquita but there must not be a lot out there or folks dont sell them and they are all north of 25K that ive seen


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

The Mowdy will do alll you want for the area you want to fish . And they are a great build boat .


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> These boats are rated for 25HP but this boat has a 2 stroke 40-45 HP on it, is that an issue? it also a 4 blade stainless prop.


Probably the same weight as the 4 stroke but more power.

would there be any insurance issue with this?

if no one knows.. call Brice with Charter Lakes and just ask him.. that's where you should insure it anyway.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> really considering the Chiquita but there must not be a lot out there or folks dont sell them and they are all north of 25K that ive seen


They're right at 25 with a Suzuki 60 from Buscha in bay city. I believe there's a couple used ones here in the classifieds.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I see a tiny boat out in boat hole in Corpus all the time... two weeks ago it looked like 2 people took it to their wading spot. There is nothing but a console and a motor on a piece of plywood... no room for icechests or any other type of gear. It looks lile a cool little ride for a hardcore wader who sticks to shallow water but I can't see it crossing any type of open water.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Would it make anybody nervous to buy a boat with a 1980's hull? Have any substantial changes been made since then?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

It would make me nervous. 
I would definetly have someone that knows boat hulls check it out for deck , stringer and transom rot, also wet foam and overall condition .


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

I've got a 16' dargel skooter, they also make a 13'. They are great boats.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Are the dargels a better boat than the mowdys

I'm not married to any brand, I'm just looking for something really skinny


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Take the boat by mowdy and have Robbie Gregory check the hull , they are great hulls . He made them right and they still do .


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

I've ran my Mowdy S10 down there for many years. Used to stay there at Charlie's. I've been from Charlie's to Panther Point and beyond. Killed a many redfish down there. Any boat can be dangerous if not used properly. That boat your speaking of seems to be over weighted. So that would make it very unstable in the rear. My boat has a 25 Yamaha on it. I can walk all around on my boat stand in any corner and it will not tump. You add another person and it will get interesting. As long as your paying attention to what your doing you will be fine. A friend, I fish with is over 6' and a couple hundred lbs we've caught a lot of redfish off that boat and never tumped it.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

*Mowdy*

Mowdy Scooter


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> Are the dargels a better boat than the mowdys
> 
> I'm not married to any brand, I'm just looking for something really skinny


I like them better. But they are close to the same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

OOoooohhh! 
Now THAT is one bad boy!



SBeets said:


> Mowdy Scooter


Ballpark figure, what's something like that gonna cost?


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Another one to keep an eye out for is the Peyton scooter from Cougar marine. Ran one of those, nice ride too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

My boats an 04 model. It was about 8500 back then.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

jcsimmons said:


> I've got a 16' dargel skooter, they also make a 13'. They are great boats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 14.5' back in the mid 90s,I think it was an 84 model


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Mowdy S10 is a very good boat for one angler - my opinion. A friend used to own one and if two guys of 200 lbs get on the same side you will have a problem. Don't ask me how I know.

I would definitely run that HP question by Mowdy Boatworks and have them do a hull inspection. As for hull integrity - Mowdy has an outstanding reputation for rugged and durable construction that lasts nearly forever. I know of several 20-year-old boats that show no sign of deterioration in the transom and stringers.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Majek11 said:


> I had a 14.5' back in the mid 90s,I think it was an 84 model


Mine is an 87, but the Etec is an 08.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

jcsimmons said:


> Mine is an 87, but the Etec is an 08.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine had a 35 evinrude originally but we replaced it with a 50hp force.it was a pretty cool little boat but you definitely would get your feet wet on it.the one I had had a leak in it before I got it and it was waterlogged


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Majek11 said:


> Mine had a 35 evinrude originally but we replaced it with a 50hp force.it was a pretty cool little boat but you definitely would get your feet wet on it.the one I had had a leak in it before I got it and it was waterlogged


Mine has a 115 Etec. No wet feet unless you go wading. Lol. The 16'ers are pretty high riding compared to the 13.5 and 15.5's. my next one will be a 24' Skooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

If the deck is solid with no "soft spots"and no hull cracks and a solid transom go for it. That 10 ft Mowdy will do it's job and do it well. Do not look at over a 25 hsp on that hull. More weight is not your friend on the 10footer. You can't go wrong with that hull if the price is right.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

craigcat.com


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

After comparing dargel to mowdy's the dargel looks to edge out mowdy. I've seen some custom little aluminum scooters that look awesome but those are hard to find.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> After comparing dargel to mowdy's the dargel looks to edge out mowdy. I've seen some custom little aluminum scooters that look awesome but those are hard to find.


They are made down in the valley. You can find them on Craigslist and other places down there pretty often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> After comparing dargel to mowdy's the dargel looks to edge out mowdy


I don't know why you would think that?

TH


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

The consol sits up a little higher and it's a little longer


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> The consol sits up a little higher and it's a little longer


And handles chop better. That was the seller for me after driving both. I'm in corpus every weekend pretty much. You are more than welcome to come take a ride on mine if you are close to there. Or San Antonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's one: http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/6170716495.html

Give this one a look: https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/6201135783.html


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Here's one: https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/6170716495.html


Nice little setup. I'm battling with an old trailer now, would be nice to have a new one. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

https://brownsville.craigslist.org/boa/6153656826.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

jcsimmons said:


> http://brownsville.craigslist.org/boa/6153656826.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a cool set up on that Dargel. That would be a perfect one man rig for the flats.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Not sure what your budget is. But this is basically identical to mine.

https://brownsville.craigslist.org/boa/6176638986.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05, you got a little bit of a selection now.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I also find another awesome one in south Texas on Craigslist

It's truly a labor of love to find the right kind of boat...


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> I also find another awesome one in south Texas on Craigslist
> 
> It's truly a labor of love to find the right kind of boat...


Yeah it's a pain. Lol. I went though it at the beginning of the year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

How would a 14.5 shoalwater or a Chiquita compare. Doesn't seem likely to find one sub $10k though.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> How would a 14.5 shoalwater or a Chiquita compare. Doesn't seem likely to find one sub $10k though.


Never been on a Chiquita but I've heard good things. I've been in a 14.5 shoal cat once. It was a little rough but overall not a bad rig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Really not as small as the boats mentioned, but for my taste the Tran Baby Cat is the hands down winner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Texag,

Have you considered a poling skiff? You can find a few poling skiffs that will flat out ride better than a scooter for about the same price as the S10. Check out IPB, Skimmer, Ankona, Saltmarsh or just google poling skiffs. The skiff all have some sort of V and deadrise so you wont beat yourself up crossing water and can fish many more days where you might be stuck at home with a flat bottom scooter.

Here are a few options in your price range
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/6195696987.html
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-ipb-14.46568/
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ankona-shadowcast-16-for-sale.46326/


----------



## 23Dukdogtx! (Jul 21, 2016)

There's got to be a scooter comparison on 2Cool. I personally think the Shaolwater Cat 14.5 is the best looking. But pretty doesn't necessarily mean good.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

cobrayakker said:


> Really not as small as the boats mentioned, but for my taste the Tran Baby Cat is the hands down winner.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd take my Dargel over the baby cat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23Dukdogtx! (Jul 21, 2016)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> After comparing dargel to mowdy's the dargel looks to edge out mowdy. I've seen some custom little aluminum scooters that look awesome but those are hard to find.


There's one in the classifieds right now on page 3. It's a 2006 15'x60" pushed by 75 ETEC. Looks like a Boatright. $15.5K(?). Looks nice!!!


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

That boat is gorgeous but to rich for my blood at this time (or any foreseeable time)

Any info on a tran scooter? Not a trans baby cat but I found a late 90'd trans scooter.


----------



## Justin Fishin Texas (Nov 29, 2005)

23Dukdogtx! said:


> There's got to be a scooter comparison on 2Cool. I personally think the Shaolwater Cat 14.5 is the best looking. But pretty doesn't necessarily mean good.


Agreed. Mine performs really well. This is a great 2 man fishing platform. I've had this boat for almost 10 years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Buddy had a chiquita. Will get up in 7" and run in 2-3" . Great boat, takes chop well but slides in turns pretty bad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

jcsimmons said:


> I'd take my Dargel over the baby cat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: and I've had both.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

bayourat said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: and I've had both.


A 16' dargel or a 13?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Ripin' Lips said:


> Texag,
> 
> Have you considered a poling skiff? You can find a few poling skiffs that will flat out ride better than a scooter for about the same price as the S10. Check out IPB, Skimmer, Ankona, Saltmarsh or just google poling skiffs. The skiff all have some sort of V and deadrise so you wont beat yourself up crossing water and can fish many more days where you might be stuck at home with a flat bottom scooter.
> 
> ...


Good question.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ripin' Lips said:


> Texag,
> 
> Have you considered a poling skiff? You can find a few poling skiffs that will flat out ride better than a scooter for about the same price as the S10. Check out IPB, Skimmer, Ankona, Saltmarsh or just google poling skiffs. The skiff all have some sort of V and deadrise so you wont beat yourself up crossing water and can fish many more days where you might be stuck at home with a flat bottom scooter.
> 
> ...





Solodaddio said:


> Good question.


Exactly what I was thinking. The performance you'll get out of these things will blow your mind and keep you dry. I'm partial to East Cape. Check out the Glide.

Real draft is 4" ... there were a few for sale on here not to long ago but it looks like people are buying again. There's a few for sale online on other sites right now. But, you might consider building from scratch. Can't imagine a micro skiff would be much to swallow at the bank.

https://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/project/glide-gallery/


----------



## Capt. Neal Flanagan (May 29, 2016)

I really like my Chiquita. If you get one, I would try to get with an evinrude 60. If you look at the gearing on the motors in the 60hp class you will see the evinrude is geared the best for low end torque to get you up fast with the right prop. I have a 3 blade from jack foreman on mine and the hole shot is nothing short of amazing. Having the extra power and the extra room and a surprisingly tolerable rough water ride, I think this boat is the whole package. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayman63 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Skinny water affordable boat*

Check out EastBay Shoal Draft Boats. You can find them the easiest through their Facebook page.


----------

